# Lolas eye update



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I just got home from a follow up appt for Lolas eye to see how its healing so far and the results are not looking good. The vet put the dye in her eye again and she "crator" as he called it has not filled in at all the cells are growing over it insted of filling it in. He then tested her cornea for light reaction and tjere was no response. So we go back on halloween after the antibotic drops are done to see what he thinks then... I will keep you updated xoxo


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Poor Lola :sad7: I hope you get better news when you go for her next appointment.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

awe doesn't sound good  did he say the options if the antibiotic does not work by halloween? sorry to hear


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope the antibiotics does it. Poor lola. :-(


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> awe doesn't sound good  did he say the options if the antibiotic does not work by halloween? sorry to hear


No I didn't ask I was to upset and this vet was so cold and uncaring I can't wait to see the vet who first saw lola she was so much nicer and took the time to explane options and drew a diagram showing what's going on with her eye


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe so sorry, I will Keep praying for her..


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe you should take her to an eye specialist. Sorry you are going through this it's no fun.


----------



## Lollipopsmama (Oct 17, 2011)

Very unfortunate but dogs are able to adapt very well to just having sight in one eye.
Good luck on your next visit.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Find a veterinary opthamologist! I can't stress that enough! I know what you are going through, we went through it with Brody when we found out he was blind (from birth) in his left eye. I have no doubt he would be completely blind without the advanced care we got from the vet opthamologist specialist we went to see. NO offense to regular vets, but they just don't have the expertise that a specialist has. It is WORTH IT to go to a specialist. Don't wait!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. Hope you can get more support when you next go to vet.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Bless lil Lola's heart  You are dealing with so much lately!  *hugs* I will keep praying for her hon! Give her a big huggie for me!


----------

